# What should I name my snake?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a habit of naming my reptiles lately after alcohol or alcohol-related things. (Except for my turtles.) My beardie is Tequila and my pacman frog is Scotch. I've narrowed it down to two names for my snake and I can't figure out which to use. I'm almost tempted to buy a second snake and give him one of the names.









So help me decide!

Cheers.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I say stick with the alcohol theme...shooter!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A Caesar is a drink though. So it's alcohol themed.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Shooter all the way man!
Oh and crockeeper, you have to vote in the poll thingy, or not, whatever you want!


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

I say Caesar for some reason it sound more dominate and manly to me


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i named my box turtle Charles, because he is my everything.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Caesar = Seize Her That's what pythons do


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

call it THUMPER


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Decided to go with SHOOTER!

Thanks guys!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Caesar


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

fat hooker?


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

ceaser just sounds so much cooler...my snake we named him sinatra at first then changed it to steve


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Caesar on the left, shooter on right wing. the puck is dropped, shooter gets it, breakaway!! and he shooter shoots and..................................................................HE SCORES!!!

(Tthat means I voted for him)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Shooter McGavin


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

First Name: Shooter
Last Name: Cruise

Personally I would name him after the greek god of war - Ares!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Decided to scrap both names and go with a tribute to the late and great Croc Hunter...

...thus my ijcp's name is *IRWIN*.

Thanks for all the input folks.

The thread can now be locked.


----------

